# How much does a Ibc tote hold?



## blkcloud (Feb 1, 2016)

Just wondering how much wood can go into a Ibc tote.. Maybe 1/2 a Rick?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 1, 2016)

What's a Rick?


----------



## blkcloud (Feb 1, 2016)

A rick of wood is 4 feet tall and 8 feet long and is as wide as the length of the individual piece of fire wood typically 16 inches. So it is about 1/3 of a full cord of wood.


----------



## mu2bdriver (Feb 1, 2016)

Are you talking perfectly stacked or tossed in? 275 or 330 gal frame?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWI Don (Feb 1, 2016)

blkcloud said:


> Maybe 1/2 a Rick?


 Depends on how long you cut your wood, and if it it stacked or tossed in. Also depends on which tote size.






There are a few choices. 

Take A x B x C / 1728 to get Cu ft. Then take that divided by 128 to get cords.

ex. for a 300 gal tote 42x48x41=82656 in^2/1728=47.83 ft^3
47.83 ft^3 /128 = .374 cord. 
If you heap it you can probably get just under 1/2 cord in it. All of this assumes you stack it neatly which will probably necessitate cutting one side off to allow for uneven wood.


----------



## blkcloud (Feb 1, 2016)

I have 275 gallon totes..the wood just falls in them from the chute on my processor. The wood is 23 inches long


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 1, 2016)

Del_ said:


> What's a Rick?



Probably same thing as a James, Bob, and Harry? 

I have no idea where "rick" for firewood comes from, I've only heard it on here once in a blue moon. I just deal with 128cu ft cords.


----------



## SWI Don (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok so loose stacked. Doing a quick search of the forums shows ~ 170-180 cu ft / loose thrown cord. It will be worse with a tote that has one dimension less than 2x your wood length. 
48*40*41/1728=45.6 cu ft. 
My best guess is about a 1/4 cord. If you really want to know you would need to fill some and then hand stack them. Do a half dozen and take the average. If the deviation is too high from high to low it could be tricky selling by the "thrown IBC". If it's just for personal accounting it doesn't matter.


----------



## blkcloud (Feb 1, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Probably same thing as a James, Bob, and Harry?
> 
> I have no idea where "rick" for firewood comes from, I've only heard it on here once in a blue moon. I just deal with 128cu ft cords.


It's funny how different areas say different things.. I sold my first Rick of wood in 1984.. It's standard measurement around here.. Very few people around here who sell wood dont have it priced by the Rick . If the wood is 16 inches long, 3 ricks make a cord. If it's 24 inches long , then 2 ricks make up a cord. A cord is 4x4x8


----------



## blades (Feb 2, 2016)

the ibc's I have roughly measure to a volume of 1/3 cord. So I figure they would hold a generous 1/4 cord per tote.


----------



## reddogrunner (Feb 2, 2016)

I stacked 2 rows of roughly 16" wood in mine. I have to measure the height, but I don't see how you can get 1/3 of a cord in a 275 gallon IBC tote. I am trying to figure out the exact same thing.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 2, 2016)

Blkcloud if you work the math using the figures below you will find that tossed in firewood would be shorting your customers by about 18% if you claimed 1/4 of a cord in a 275 gallon tote. As the dimensions of a tote don't fit wood cut to 16" in length evenly stacking inside a tote doesn't seem to work out well either.

Gallons in a cubic foot = 7.48
https://www.google.com/search?q=gallons+in+a+cuic+foot&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=gallons+in+a+cubic+foot

275 gallons divided by 7.48 = 36.76 cubic feet.

How may cubic feet a tossed 1/4 cord of wood occupies depends on how long the wood is cut.

Length of wood in the thrown cord. Volume required to stack as a full cord.
12" or 16" wood 180 cubic feet
24" wood 195 cubic feet
A thrown cord of 12" or 16" wood will occupy 180 cubic feet; 24" wood will require 195 cubic feet to contain a cord.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Feb 2, 2016)

reddogrunner said:


> I stacked 2 rows of roughly 16" wood in mine. I have to measure the height, but I don't see how you can get 1/3 of a cord in a 275 gallon IBC tote. I am trying to figure out the exact same thing.


 
If you stack your rows against the wire, that leaves about 10" in between that you can throw more into. Or maybe less if you don't get the rows right against the wire - but still there's space there to throw splits in running the other way. Should be around 1/3 cord.


----------



## reddogrunner (Feb 2, 2016)

Huh. My bases were more rectangular than square. I will measure, but the ones I have aren't getting a 1/3 in there. I just don't see it and the math does not add up either. I guess mine are smaller than normal. Par for the course.


----------



## tla100 (Feb 2, 2016)

I figure a 1/3 cord. Stacked, heaping full. It is really close. I don't sell tho. Got 2 more the other day for free, need to pull out the tanks and stack some. Butttttttt, it is blowing 40 MPH and blizzard like conditions. Was flipping muddy and melting yesterday. So, not gonna get done till snow melts and things firm up.


----------



## svk (Feb 2, 2016)

Del_ said:


> What's a Rick?


That's another discussion topic that used to be churned over every two or three weeks in here but we barely hear the term anymore.


----------



## blades (Feb 2, 2016)

ibc metal caged 2 sizes 275 gallon & 330 gallon, kicker on these according to my foundry neighbor is it costs them $50 ea. to return them. I have 4 from them but haven't had time to pull the tanks out yet, didn't look to see what size either. price was right -free.


----------



## Del_ (Feb 2, 2016)

svk said:


> That's another discussion topic that used to be churned over every two or three weeks in here but we barely hear the term anymore.



If people are going to use the term 'rick', they need to include the length of the wood in the rick.

If not, 'rick' is meaningless.


----------



## blkcloud (Feb 2, 2016)

Del_ said:


> Blkcloud if you work the math using the figures below you will find that tossed in firewood would be shorting your customers by about 18% if you claimed 1/4 of a cord in a 275 gallon tote. As the dimensions of a tote don't fit wood cut to 16" in length evenly stacking inside a tote doesn't seem to work out well either.
> 
> Gallons in a cubic foot = 7.48
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gallons+in+a+cuic+foot&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=gallons+in+a+cubic+foot
> ...


I don't sell any wood. Just wondering for my on sake. Thanks


----------



## abbott295 (Feb 2, 2016)

A rick is kind of like a face cord. Totally meaningless without more information. In Georgia, they are both illegal terms for selling firewood. It has to be a cord, or a fraction of a cord. I think the small bundles have to be labeled as to how many cubic feet they contain.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Feb 3, 2016)

Del_ said:


> What's a Rick?


 
I couldn't get it copied to my clipboard, but here's the official definition, once & for all:

http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 3, 2016)

I would have to agree 1/3 cord stacked and 1/4 cord tossed for 275 gallon tote. The length of pieces can change things a little.











The fence wire with plastic pallets are 1/3 cord tossed.


----------



## reddogrunner (Feb 3, 2016)

Doing the math I still don't get a 1/3 cord stacked in a 275 gallon tote. The inside dimensions are 38" x 45" x 40" for a total of 68,400 cubic inches. That is short some 5,000 cubic inches from 1/3 of a cord. Can someone share the math they use to get 1/3 a cord?


----------



## sam-tip (Feb 3, 2016)

I have never stopped stacking once I reach the top of the tote. Stack above the tote and you can make 3 totes hold a cord of wood.


A one cord pallet plus a little. Can be little heavy to move when wood is green. Depending on type of wood.











Lawyer got some wood and ask how I knew how much he was getting. We unloaded the wood from a 4 x 8 x 4 ft pallet. Then he found out his little truck would not hold a face cord. 16" x 4' x 8'


----------



## esshup (Feb 3, 2016)

Wood cut 16" long, split and thrown in a tote to the top, I needed almost 4 totes to hold one cord that was first stacked. Totes will be stacked on top of each other, so they cannot be filled above the top.

Wood cut 16" long, split and stacked inside the totes, one cord stacked then re-stacked in the totes took 3 totes, not stacked past the top of the tote to allow for totes to be stacked 3 high.

300 gal totes, base is 42" x 48"


----------



## Outriggers (Feb 3, 2016)

I just toss it in, I'm trying to get away from all the handling with the totes. I also don't fill above the top edge so I can stack the totes. Split, toss in the tote, store and season then bring to the house as needed and take out of the tote. I just say no to stacking.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Feb 3, 2016)

reddogrunner said:


> Doing the math I still don't get a 1/3 cord stacked in a 275 gallon tote. The inside dimensions are 38" x 45" x 40" for a total of 68,400 cubic inches. That is short some 5,000 cubic inches from 1/3 of a cord. Can someone share the math they use to get 1/3 a cord?


 
That 5000 cu.in. is about 3 cu.ft. - so maybe round the wood up just a little to get that other 3 cu.ft.?


----------



## tla100 (Feb 4, 2016)

reddogrunner said:


> Doing the math I still don't get a 1/3 cord stacked in a 275 gallon tote. The inside dimensions are 38" x 45" x 40" for a total of 68,400 cubic inches. That is short some 5,000 cubic inches from 1/3 of a cord. Can someone share the math they use to get 1/3 a cord?



38" = 3.16667', 45" = 3.75', 40" = 3.3333' . Take 3.1667 x 3.75 x 3.3333 = 39.5833 CF / 128 CF (1 cord) = .3092 cord. Add in some if heaped full. PRETTY darn close to me.

Or roughly, go 3' x 4' x 4' = 48 CF = .375 cord.

I guess if you really want to get technical you can stack a cord. Then stack it in 3 totes and see what it looks like. I don't have the time to try......like I said, I say heaped. My heaped can be about 1.5-2' above top of tote, in a pyramid-ish shape.


----------



## reddogrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

I did the math afterwards as well to see what 5000 cubic inches actually looked like and it is essentially one more level row on top. Now I feel a little stupid. Sorry fellas.


----------



## tla100 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey, thats why i covert to feet. I think think 5000 CI converts to just under 3 CF. easier to picture 3 CF. And it is easier to remember 128 CF in a cord.


----------



## blkcloud (Feb 6, 2016)

The official measurement of firewood is a “cord”, but that word can be used differently in some regions and it can be misused by some firewood dealers.




One full cordA full cord is a large amount of wood. It measures four feet high by four feet wide by eight feet long (4 ft. x 4 ft. x 8 ft.) and has a volume of 128 cubic feet. The amount of solid wood in a cord varies depending on the size of the pieces, but for firewood it averages about 85 cubic feet. The rest of the cord volume is air space.


----------



## reddogrunner (Feb 8, 2016)

cubic inches is more precise of a measurement and is why I use it. When "estimating" I find it better to know that.


----------



## 1justin (Jul 20, 2017)

hey there why dont we use the metric system for this problem a tote holds a 1000 litres and that means 1 m2 a chord is 3.6m2 so a tote holds about .28% of a chord, or in other words youl need 3.6 totes worth for a chord


----------



## blades (Jul 20, 2017)

O'boy Musical firewood again chord- set of tones played at the same time. I suppose its like the word up. Multiple definitions.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 20, 2017)

I need to work on cutting to a consitant lenght. I am all over the place on lenght.





Sent from my SM-N910R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jul 20, 2017)

Tuesday I sold one cord, and gave away a firewood rack that holds 3/4 cord. However, I charged two delivery fees because the rack is very awkward and I needed room on the flatbed to unload. I delivered the rack and 1/2 cord the first trip. Then got side tracked by a buddy between deliveries. When I delivered the second half, the customer had stacked the first half. Two 1/4 cord pallets stacked out to about three to four arm loads more than a half cord, or three or four cu. ft. over. I was thrilled for being so close to one had cord loose thrown on two pallets. As was the customer who has little idea how to judge the quantity on a pallet or in a pile. I was also very confident as I have stacked a couple dozen pallets into my racks last year when they were green split.

The posch drum is 1.6 cu. meters loose thrown (per their web site).
conversions:
1 cu. meter = 35.3147 cu. ft.
1 cu. ft. = 0.0283168 cu. meters
1 cord = 128 cu. ft. = 3.6246 cu. meters
1.6 cu. meters x 4 = 6.4 cu. meters = 226 cu.ft. loose thrown

128 cu ft stacked = 226 cu. ft. loose thrown - 6 to 8 cu. ft. overage (16" lengths, small to medium splits)

Post #28:
38" x 45" x 40" = 68,400 cu. in.
convert to cu. ft. 1 cu. ft. = 1,728
math: = 39.5833 cu. ft or 39.5833/128 cu.ft per stacked cord = .31 cord stacked.
.31/tote x 3 = .93 cord stacked. .07 cord = 8.96 cu ft stacked, that is short.
post #35: heaped should work out to be close.

Loose thrown in this tote:
39.5833 cu. ft/ 220 cu. ft (est. loose thrown cord) = 0.1799 cord loose thrown in tote.

I'm not home to measure the Posch drum but remember it to be 46" dia. x 58" high
Math works out to 55.7532 cu. ft x 4 = 223.0127 as a check, so close to 226 cu. ft. derived from the 1.6 cu. meters off the Posch web page.

So I would agree with sam-tip in post #22 seeing them heaped as shown.



blkcloud said:


> I have 275 gallon totes..the wood just falls in them from the chute on my processor. The wood is 23 inches long


five totes easy...


----------

